# How Did You Choose Your Fursona?



## Cassafrass (Jul 3, 2014)

I made my fursona a winged wolf because, well, they are my favorite animal (first of all), and I could imagine myself as one very easily! Now, some could argue that I should have been a mouse or dragon more (I love dragons, but would rather have one as a PET than BE one, per-say) personality wise, but I decided to go with my heart and instinct of choosing a wolf from the get-go. And no, I did NOT just pick it because "omg wolves are so cute im gonna make one my fursona!111!!!1". I actually wanted to be a wolf before I ever knew how popular they were. Anyways, I want to know how you chose YOUR fursona, and if you think what I did was alright (as I'm seriously debating whether to change my fursona or not... even though I love her. But, hey, she will probably changed someday anyways. LOL! XD)


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 4, 2014)

I chose a dragon because, I'm like one in several ways. I also love dragons alot!  I was originally going to be a wolf, but I decided that the dragon just fit.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 4, 2014)

It was actually a process that took several years and I had to go through a number of negative events but now I feel those scars made me stronger. Of course, needless to say, there is at least one card I know better than to play in front of the wrong people. Not that what I'm doing is wrong or illegal but professional victims who have nothing better to do than to be offended would take offense. In the end, the existence of my fursuit head enables to become my fursona- now forms of cultural expression,0 music and literature that I thought would have been out of reach take on new meaning. I think I've gotten my money's worth out of my fursuit.


----------



## Celeste~ (Jul 4, 2014)

Oof, I have had many fursonas throughout my years of drawing. I can never seem to stick to them. 
It's so frustrating trying to think of what I really want my fursona to be!
 At the moment I am my own species. I'm a small person so my own rodent species seemed to fit really well. They're inspired by jerboas. I just put everything I like together. I love fluffy rabbit tails so that's in there. I like large ears so they're there. 
This is the first time I've made myself as my own species. 
I'm hoping this will stick, as the good thing about making a species up, is I can change anything about it at any time and not get any grief for it!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, I've already answered a few of your threads so you already may know some of the answer 

But yeah, it's a no brainer, I've always thought 'wolves!' even before I knew what I fursona was. When I was a kid, I was fascinated by dogs of all species, so I could pick a favorite. Wolves being the ancestors of them all, that was what I decided was for me ^_^

...and I know it's very therian/otherkin thing to say, but I 'feel' wolf, I don't know, I'm just obsessed with them and always have been '^_^

As far as design aesthetics go, that wasn't too hard as well. I just picked my favorite colors; I like magenta with black, and I don't normally like pink otherwise. The actual design I perfected later.

...and as far as wings go, that's for a number of reasons. I really liked winged wolves, I used to read a series called the 'maximum ride' series which I loved/love so much and it involves avian/human hybrids, I told you I had dreams of flying and it represents freedom to me. So that's all there is to it.

Also, they're white wings because I like the contrast with the black fur, but that's just me 

've made some design changes here and there so it doesn't matter if it's not set in stone. But as far as what she is now, a lot of her is essentially the same.



Cassafrass said:


> And no, I did NOT just pick it because "omg  wolves are so cute im gonna make one my fursona!111!!!1". I actually  wanted to be a wolf before I ever knew how popular they were.XD)



^^^That's exactly how I am. I always loved wolves and thought I was just weirdly obsessed...then the internet happened an I'm like 
"lol wat? Everyone loves wolves, really? '^_^" So it's kind of nice to know there's an entire community like me that I didn't know existed.

But seriously, in this fandom it's wolves and foxes everywhere! Haha!


----------



## Abberati (Jul 4, 2014)

For a long time I was a golden doodle (dog) because I owned one and we looked somewhat alike, mostly in the hair. That lasted for a few years, but I grew bored after a while, and for a few months I decidedly a complex hybrid of cockatrice, marmot, and golden doodle. I soon realised that was just too much. I considered marmot as my full time fursona, but it just didn't quite fit. 

And that was when I settled into my current sona, a bear-cat hybrid. The bear has always been a sort of totem or spirit animal to me. Cats describe my personality very well though. Together I suppose they symbolize personal growth, moving from a little cat to a majestic bear.

I've found simplicity and natural earth tones describe me much better, and I like to keep my own hair and eye color in the mix.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Abberati said:


> And that was when I settled into my current sona, a bear-cat hybrid. The bear has always been a sort of totem or spirit animal to me. Cats describe my personality very well though. Together I suppose they symbolize personal growth, moving from a little cat to a majestic bear..



When you say bearcat, do you mean a bear/cat hybrid, or the binturong, which is a viverrid not related to bears or cats but nicknamed as such x3


----------



## Abberati (Jul 5, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> When you say bearcat, do you mean a bear/cat hybrid, or the binturong, which is a viverrid not related to bears or cats but nicknamed as such x3



Haha, I mean a hybrid if cat and bear.  that's why I used a hyphen, but that's kinda still the trouble with that hybrid. XD I've considered calling it a cat-bear. However, she's much more cat than bear.


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 7, 2014)

I love hearing everyone's replies!  I must admit that I have now changed my fursona - and hopefully she will stay this way. Here's a pic of her!







She's an eastern dragon, as you can see. I chose her because I've always been fascinated by dragons, ever since I was younger, and my heart was calling me to create this one-of-a-kind dragon version of me... so I quickly drew this today and have now fallen in love with her!  She is small because I am often shy and introverted, but her bright tail is a nod to how if you get to know me, I can be a very colorful person personality wise, and have a lot of hidden secrets. ^^


----------



## Abberati (Jul 11, 2014)

Aw, Cassafrass, your new sona is cute. :3


----------



## Granus (Jul 12, 2014)

I chose a wolf because I've always loved wolves. I always felt some sort of a connection there, and most of the time, I really loved wolf or wolf like characters and creatures in games or cartoons and stuff like that. I did think I was going with a tiger at first, but when I got to thinking about it, I remembered I had this character in my head already, and he was me as a wolf, so I stuck with a wolf once I found out that's basically a fursona. I've always preferred wolves anyway. I don't regret it, and I've never thought about changing it. Don't think I ever will at this point. Actually, I'm 100% sure about that.


----------



## Aulendra (Jul 12, 2014)

I never chose and settled on one forever. Right now I like being a Kirin because I love horses, deer, and dragons, and a hybrid of such dramatically different animals would make a goofy hybrid. Thankfully, ancient mythology already basically made a dragon-deer-horse thing in the form of a Kirin and it seems to be everything I want in one chimaeric package. 

My most often used less magical fursona is deer because I love deer (when they aren't suicidally throwing themselves in front of my new car, anyway >.> ), nature, and the woods.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 12, 2014)

I didn't choose my fursona. My fursona chose me.


----------



## Spiffy_The_Cat (Jul 17, 2014)

I was walking down the street of normalness when I was suddenly whacked in the face with a blunt instrument by some guy named "Internet". I woke up in a dumpster somewhere with my head full of thoughts about Anthropomorphic creatures and after the course of four days of searching, I found my fursona, deep inside my soul.

Or maybe I imagined it. Either way, I'm a furry now. Actually, I picked Bobcat-Mountain lion mix because of my heritage IRL. I could picture my father as a Mountain lion very well, and my mother a Bobcat. It seemed only fitting that I'd be a mix.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 17, 2014)

I liked the fur colour.

That's it, really.
The word 'dingo' is pretty funky too, I guess.


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 17, 2014)

I never had a fursona, which flabbergasted most everyone I met at anthrocon.  It's funny, because I usually do have some sort of silly backstory to my "characters" on websites, but I never had any particular animal that I stuck with.

I'm thinking to take on a spotted hyena for this forum.  A spotted hyena in a toga candida.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> When you say bearcat, do you mean a bear/cat hybrid, or the binturong, which is a viverrid not related to bears or cats but nicknamed as such x3





Abberati said:


> Haha, I mean a hybrid if cat and bear.  that's why I used a hyphen, but that's kinda still the trouble with that hybrid. XD I've considered calling it a cat-bear. However, she's much more cat than bear.



Or did you mean the armored vehicle from Lenco?


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 17, 2014)

Abberati said:


> Aw, Cassafrass, your new sona is cute. :3



Aw thank you! *blushes* :3 I'm so happy to hear that you like her.  Now to go update my avatar... hehe. x3 Again, keep your stories coming! They are so interesting to hear.  Scarlet has now changed once again, however - to Kiara!  *dun dun dun*





I am now in love with her just like this, and hopefully won't change her - for real this time. x3


----------



## BC_Gracie (Jul 21, 2014)

I based my fursona off a dog I used to know. Just like my sona, she was a border collie named Gracie, and she was the best dog ever. She wouldn't play fetch, but she would try to herd the other dogs away from the object to be fetched. She was loving and sweet and smart as heck, and even though she wasn't mine, I bonded with her and every time I went to their house, we were very happy to see each other.

She passed a few years ago, so when I first started thinking about my fursona, I decided to make Gracie in honor of my departed friend. I miss her, but I try to keep her enthusiasm and joy alive through my sona's antics.


----------



## Saph-Fire (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump.

*My fursona was based off of my obvious enthusiasm for *Sonic the Hedgehog* and *Super Sonic*, also becuz his universe's characters were relatively easy for a guy like me to draw; I gave him pyrokinetic powers to reflect both my fervor for bluish-white flames and my impatient attitude IRL, and his apparel is more or less based off of my own typical attire... That's pretty much the gist of it.*


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 19, 2014)

Everyone I've known online has always identified me as a dragon, so naturally, I went with a dragon.


----------



## bijouu (Aug 19, 2014)

i chose my fursona to be a red panda because i share a lot of similar traits to them. i love to be in chilly weather and eat lots of berries and greens. their color of coat is also really drawing and eye-catching to me.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Aug 23, 2014)

I chose hare on the simple fact I resemble one kinda, IRL...And I like raw veggies, skiddish kinda, big feet, can jump high, paranoid sometimes etc.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 24, 2014)

I've always considered myself somewhat polymorphic, but I've three main  'sonas that have stuck with me now for.... eugh, two decades? More? Well  that just makes it sound horrible.
 The dragon - you know how kids  have imaginary friends? Well, I had an imaginary friend that was a  dragon. I blame having no children around where I grew up. The little  detail about imaginary friends being imaginary 'human' friends was  apparently one I missed. Well over time the dragon became less 'someone  else' and more 'just another part of me'. The dragon's design has never really changed. Its the same dragon I saw from when I was a kid. I can just draw it better now xD

The  Irish Setter - my parents professionally bred and showed irish setters.  I literally grew up in a denning box with a litter of irish setter  pups, I lived in a house with at any given time some where between three  and twenty plus of these dogs.  My earliest 'sona' was an irish setter,  I think it was simply a matter of association. I grew up with them, so  it was an obvious choice that I saw myself as one of them.

The  margay/argus pheasant cross - originally my 'alter' fursona, the  opposite of my usual irish setter self. At first she wasn't very  defined, just a cat (because I considered that the opposite of a dog)  who was blond in color, as that was my hair color. She had wings,  because I felt she was always trying to get away, but was at odds with  herself - cats and birds, they don't really play well together. She  became spotty, because I liked spots as a pattern, and again, it was the  opposite of an irish setter, which have no pattern and are a solid  color. At first I didn't have any specific species or pattern in mind,  but over the years, her pattern became more defined, and I noticed she  had become very similar in appearance to a margay (at least the cat side  anyhow). Upon researching this small cat species, it fit, so that  became her official species. And her wings also grew more detailed in  design over time, and eventually because distinctly the wings of an  argus pheasant.


----------



## Vasquez (Aug 25, 2014)

I choose my 'sona on a variety of different characteristics, habits and other little things. I choose an armadillo because even though they are small, they can be quite hardy little things and often avoid any conflict (_though armadillos can fight when they want, they're just lazy little buggers_)
They live in a warm environment and get cold rather quickly, and despite me being British I have a rather strong American accent. Armadillos are also one of the only mammals that are able to eat fireants which I associate with my love of spicy foods, they also have fairly bad eyesight (_I wear glasses_) and thier hearing isn't the best either


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 25, 2014)

I chose mine because I saw a red fox a long time ago while hiking with my father and immediately became captivated by its beauty. It is a shy, mostly solitary creature, much like I am (or was, though I'm still a little shy around new people), and very resourceful.


----------



## TheRainbowTroll (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I kinda have two.....

My main fursona is a poodle. I choose poodle beacuse I think the hair is lovely and I wanted one for sometime. They are princesses (which I can be at times) And they are quite intellegent. The cyclops aspect is the way I view myself....like a freak ha.


My other fursona is a ladypug. I thought the idea was soo cute! And I guess between the two breeds Im more pug. 


Why both dogs? I guess Im a dog person! I love all animals though.


----------



## jiunik (Aug 26, 2014)

i chose mine, a fruit bat, completely on accident. it was back in 2012 when i was redesigning my fursona completely cause i was sick of having a wolf OC as it was so common. i was working on a rat but those started to get really popular and i wanted something to stand out. i eventually decided on a fruit bat cause they kind of look like a bunch of my favorite animals combined, and it's stuck with me since.


----------



## jffry890 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not a furry per se, but I do have the interest in learning drawing some characters. Two that come to mind are an outdoorsman, hunter, and survivalist.  Something I love and am personally very fond of.  I like wolves, but they seem to be very common.  However, I can't imagine a more outdoors-y creature than a grey wolf.  Winter in the northern pine forests?  Awesome!
The second is based on RPGs I play.  Skyrim mostly.  I like playing agility/stealth classes so a cat thief is pretty much a given.  I just haven't decided on what a sneaky, agile cat would be.  Panther or something black like that, I suppose?  I know that's not really a specific species, but I'm just tossing ideas.
Or maybe just a bald eagle because "'Merica, fuck yeah!"


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 3, 2014)

In real life people call me a sloth and my nickname with my boyfriend is Slothie, so logically I should choose a sloth as my main one. But NOPE, much prefer apes so I went with bonobo because bonobos are awesome and who wouldn't want to be a bonobo!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 4, 2014)

I posted this is another thread, but it's something nice to discuss.

My Fursona was destined to be a Porcupine. A Porcupine is a perfect metaphor to represent my relationships to other people. I can be friendly and very open with people but in the end sometimes I can end up hurting people I get too close to.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Sep 19, 2014)

I had the name (Maelstrom) in mind beforehand - just because I always liked that word for use as a name, even though (yes) I'm a female in RL and it tends to sound kind of masculine and powerful.

When I joined Second Life back in 2009, when the service still allowed you to choose a surname other than "Resident," one of the surnames available was Eyre.  I liked it, I liked the whole flow of Maelstrom Eyre, so that was my name.  Still didn't have a set species, and I went through a range from dragons to ringtails to lions and foxes and leopards before sticking with the wolf.  My av was more of a maned wolf for a while (made by Lost Furest avatars, not sure if they are still around).

Eventually, through RP, my avatar (and eventual fursona) evolved into a wolf-orca merfur.


----------



## Nyte Kitsune (Sep 19, 2014)

Well.. When I was 20 I had a prophetic dream. In the dream I had been running along a road til I was eventually on all fours, I ran throughout the night enjoying the sensation of the wind in my nose and coursing through my fur. I came to rest not far from a House/Trailer and concealed myself in some thick bushes and watched a little human girl at play, feeling safe in my concealment I curled up, placed my head on my paws, and went to sleep. When I awoke I felt refreshed, energized and fully at peace with everything in the world. 

Few humans ever "Shift" into any form while dreaming. I began looking up the phenomena and came across dream shifters, and finally years later, furries. Of course it took me time to settle on a name and type. At first I thought wolf (I do like wolves) but realized their personalities, though similar to my own, were missing something. It finally dawned on me (*cough*, a week or 2 ago) that the animal that suited me was the fox. The name was simple enough. Nyte, is actually the second name I use for characters that I like. The first usually being Sstaan (For reptilians) or Tauran (Elves/Half-elves and Humans).  Sstaan obviusly was out, he's strictly a reptile. Tauran sound too.. well.. Not furry. Nyte on the other hand just felt and sounded right (I pronounce it "Night" though it can also be pronunced as "Neet").


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Sep 19, 2014)

*I was conducting research on self expression, ie how to isolate patterns in art and strategy to determine factors about yourself. I discovered particular patterns based off brain localization, and when I applied my my art style and strategy to the findings, and the results were : a e v : : green white blue : white :female : Dragon: That is Essentially the basic attributes of my sona according to what brain regions I use.  
For more about the neuroscience of self expression (studies and results) find me on FA  *


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 19, 2014)

i just thought what would be my deepest self if i was born in a different world, at a different place. Sure enough i created a fursona which is prity damn cool. And not TOO far away from myself.

he is esentially a modern pirate, who betrayed the other pirates because he didnt agree with their shit. hes now a run-away trying to escape afrika but getting held up to help people and pirate some more. 

Its fun designing a sona. Cant wait till i can bring his to life with a suit X3


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 19, 2014)

Ah, I never really... thought much about it... to be honest? I never sat down and was like "oh, yeah, this is what my fursona is". I've always just had a strong connection to cats, esp black ones, and I never felt like I'd be able to pull off anything more feral than a domestic kitten. I've sort of always just been a cat.


----------



## Mauve (Sep 30, 2014)

I chose to be a "Mauve Ram" because I have quite a bit in common with the regularly colored animal. The color was just added because probably just being a "ram" wouldn't help my fursona stand out at all. Also, mauve is my favorite shade of purple, and my third favorite color overall. "Red ram" and "black ram" didn't have the same ring to it. Other reasons:

- I grew up on a farm for part of my life. My favorite animals on the property were the rams.

- I am grumpy, and rams tend to be the same way.

- Rams (specifically pronghorn rams) tend to butt heads with one another. I butt heads with my friends.

- According to the Chinese zodiac, I was born in the "Year of the Sheep." The terms sheep and ram have been interchanged before, so that was just another reason.

- Hooves and horns are the shit.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 30, 2014)

I made my fursona a chimera because I couldn't choose one specific species. I really like cats, and my friends tell me I'm cat like, but they also say that there is just something "more" to me than feline. Because of that I chose a chimera because they don't really have a place to fit in and neither do I.


----------



## Suid (Mar 15, 2015)

I've had an insane chain of changes enchaining my strange name, (distant applause)
But it's hovered around a wild Boar for a while as the animals became more and more relate-able with my personality and struggles.
Not only does it feel like an astrological derivative of Taurus, It has a rough look and a combative name, 
but on it's own terms, it's a very calm, almost social animal. Very intelligent, too. It's just best to let him do as he will, and the worst thing to do is to chase it down.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 15, 2015)

In my very early days as a furry (like my first week), I was debating wether to be a fox or a wolf. My fursona often switched between the two. But _Star Fox_'s very heavy influence encouraged me to be a Red Fox. 

My fursona's (Ivan) personality, likes/dislikes, and clothing style are very similar to me


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 16, 2015)

Kreon: My first character and the only one really akin to a fursona, I chose a skunk because I had thought about making a female skunk character before and decided I liked the species enough to make a male one instead to represent myself in chatrooms and forums. The only concrete reasons I have here are that they're fluffy and that I like the color black. 

Sam: I absolutely love the fur patterning on the face/neck of servals, and the fact that they have such giant ears compared to their heads. I'm also a huge fan of wild cats, and the fact that servals are known to be playfully sadistic with their prey worked well with her personality. 

Nova: The idea to make her a robot came from the ideas I had for her personality. Being an AI perfectly explained her particular quirks, and also gave her potential skills and abilities that would help her do the sorts of things I wanted her to do. 

Alicia: Once again, I love wild species of cat. I had initially thought of making her a bobcat, because she's short in stature and bobcats are pretty small, but looking at references I decided I didn't like the whole 'furry jowls' thing that bobcats have going, and spent a bit of time researching small types of wild felines before eventually settling on an ocelot. There were a number of close contenders, but two years of spell check red-underlining  every time I talked about Samantha, I decided to go with a species that people would actually have heard of before.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 16, 2015)

i choose a spektralier because 
I create him by myself.

And he represents me


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 16, 2015)

Im changing him often. Over the time he became a lambda shirt.
Gordons HEV suit.
An AC black flag coat.
4 new weapons and so on

But I choosed him by me. He is representing me even if he dont look like me.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2015)

I saw some sheep art that I really liked so I changed my fursona's species to that. Also since I took a "What Animal are you" test and got a sheep. He's only 2 shades of grey because I drew him on Flipnote Studio.

For Pinky, I was going to make her a cow, but I didn't know how to draw one. So I made her a pig instead. It kinda fits her anyway. Her curly bangs were made when a friend drew her that way. She used to have big fluffy hair.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 16, 2015)

I didn't choose mine, it chose me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cus foxes are adorable and I'm a drunk.


----------



## Renarde (Mar 18, 2015)

It was kinda chosen for me. It wasn't really a choice at all, to be honest.
I've been called a fox by a lot of people prior. Not even sexually, more as a term of endearment.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 18, 2015)

I was avoiding canines like the plague when I suddenly had the urge to research bats and it was the best thing. I adore bats! So naturally I would want a batsona.


----------



## mindwasp (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm still hoping to settle on one for myself, as I'm currently in transition.

In the past, I have been a horse, a demonic horse, and a wolf. The horse/demonic horse came from the fact that I have always loved horses, they are my favorite animal. Instinctively, though, I am not of the equine origin, because I'm not a herd person, nor am I naturally skiddish. 

The wolf was a bit of a different story. I feel that I can identify with a wolf's inquisitive nature, it's relevant to my last name in real life, I've always been a "dog" person, and I would consider myself more of an Omega. That being said, it still doesn't feel like quite the right fit.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 18, 2015)

well i had one previous fursona, a German Shepherd Jeriko, but he went up in smoke pretty fast, he was kinda a temporary thing i chose when i first got into the fandom, but then i came up with Rook, the version of me i always wanted to be, he is strong, brave, and daring, and well his personality matches mine and his physical description  is the version of me that i will always want, and pray to have... with a Automail left arm and superior strength i mean i'm pretty good when it comes to to combat anyways but he is the me i've always wanted , So i gave him the loyalty of a German shepherd and the darringness and reflexes of a wolf as well as my personality and abilities, and made him black and red and ta-dah Rook was born


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 19, 2015)

I used to represent myself as an anthro kangaroo back in the day. When I decided to embrace the furry side, I decided to add something more. I've spent the last year volunteering at an aviary, and we had a kestrel for a while who was the sauciest little snot ever. The thought of combining kestrel and kangaroo was weirdly appealing, so I drew it out and here we are.


----------



## Mintys (Mar 26, 2015)

I picked an italian greyhound mix chihuahua because

I killed myself on drawing nothing but cats for about six years so I no longer wanted to be feline, yet I didn't want an animal that was to exotic because I'm pretty normal. I decided to go with a canine but wanted to avoid the more popular breeds: Aussies, corgis, wolves, huskies, ect... So I went with one of my pups breeds, I never knew what an IG was until we adopted him and the mix matches me. Design wise the eye spots/paw markings come from my other dog and the spot on her stomach matches the one my cat has.


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 26, 2015)

A costume design.  I was designing my own version of a Deep One from the Lovecraft mythos, and I decided to look up different deep sea fish instead of just winging it.  I got the idea to use a black scaleless dragonfish from a creepy science blog I follow on Tumblr, and subsequently found a meme about them while looking up references (hence why my moniker here is Senpai-Fish).  My 'sona started to develop from there, and she got her name, Glowstick, from the fact that she has bioluminescent cheeks and chin barbel.


----------



## Midori (Mar 26, 2015)

I struggled for a long time trying to think of a fursona, because I was never sure what kind of animal fit me. Then on a whim, I went into a roleplay as this little cat girl and... it just felt really fun in a way I never expected. And a lot of other people really liked roleplaying with me as her. So she just ended up sticking, and now I feel really great identifying as her. ^_^


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Mar 27, 2015)

My fursona name without title is Aleric Rawsome or Aleric Niewykwitny. I was a sailing instructor and one of my students a few years ago was named Aleric. I really liked the name so I adopted it for my, at that time, alter ego. The concept of Rawsome came a little later, while I was playing a rp with a couple of friends of mine. Rawsome is a simple portmanteau of Raw and Awesome that I accidentally slurred together while, and I am not joking (this happened in game) lifting a burning hot air balloon full of explosives off of a boat and throwing it into the ocean. I said it and it just sorta stuck. Niewykwitny is how I worked my Polish heritage into my fursona. It translates to unrefined which I do consider myself on a regular basis. As for being the Duke of Rawsome, well that's really just for the story line I am writing. It is posted (thusfar) on my FA page (obvious plug is obvious) Its also a solid handle on Steam and Guns of Icarus  I have always been a cat person, even though if you ever looked at me IRL you'd never think that. I always liked the concept of self reliance and being able to stand on my own, even while keeping people close to me so being a cat always appealed to me. The species choice came about a year and a half ago while reading the Changing Breeds rulebook (<-White Wolf Games) and discovered the Scottish Wildcat as part of the Ceilican Bastet. I happen to be Scottish and worked another part of my heritage into my fursona.


----------



## Esper Husky (Mar 27, 2015)

My favorite animal / breed of canine. Plus, certain personality traits or characteristics of it. Resonance, I suppose.


----------



## TanukiSensei (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine is a Tanuki (A raccoon-dog for those that don't know!) and the idea came from Ghibli Studios, actually. I loved the movie Pom Poko as a kid (and still do) and there's tons of Tanukis in there, and they are so cute~


----------



## Sylox (Mar 28, 2015)

The Wolf is my favorite animal. Strong, dominant, tenacious and above all badass.


----------

